
Setting Up a WebRTC Soft-Phone in QueueMetrics on FreePBX - acidula
https://www.queuemetrics.com/blog/2017/09/13/WebRTC-New/?lid=H040
======
kimi
I find it always a PITA to set up WebRTC in Asterisk. Not sure if it is just
me.

~~~
l3nz
Worked on it in the past and definitely can confirm. Should be better with
Asterisk 15.

